# Ex-cop gets 6 years for aiding gang



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Ex-cop gets 6 years for aiding gangBILL MONTGOMERY
David Alan Freeman, a once-acclaimed Atlanta police Officer of the Year and former student government president at Georgia State University, was sentenced Thursday to nearly six years in federal prison for his association and role with a northwest Atlanta drug gang. 

U.S. District Judge Charles Pannell sentenced Freeman to five years and 10 months for a civil rights violation by assisting in the abduction and beating of a rival gang member. Freeman will be given credit for two years he already has served behind bars since his arrest at morning roll call Aug. 13, 2003. Upon his release, Freeman must serve three years under supervision. 

Freeman, listed in a federal indictment with 16 other members and associates of the Diablos drug gang, pleaded guilty to a single count in a plea bargain last February. 

Freeman, who testified earlier this year in the separate trials of Diablos members and of a fellow police officer convicted of bank robbery, could have been given a maximum 10-year sentence and fined up to $250,000. 
August 12, 2005


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Ex-cop gets 6 years for aiding gangBILL MONTGOMERY
> David Alan Freeman, a once-acclaimed Atlanta police Officer of the Year and former student government president at Georgia State University, was sentenced Thursday to nearly six years in federal prison for his association and role with a northwest Atlanta drug gang.
> 
> U.S. District Judge Charles Pannell sentenced Freeman to five years and 10 months for a civil rights violation by assisting in the abduction and beating of a rival gang member. Freeman will be given credit for two years he already has served behind bars since his arrest at morning roll call Aug. 13, 2003. Upon his release, Freeman must serve three years under supervision.
> ...


I hope he does it all in the SHU.

PS: Your signature pic is awsome!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> I hope he does it all in the SHU.
> 
> PS: Your signature pic is awsome!


Thanks Jon


----------

